# Homemade Tools >  Tractor 3 point telescoping high lift boom pole

## Imabass

Here is a simple boom pole for a tractor. Most boom poles are all rigid mounted and do not have high lifting capabilities. This one works like a basic lever and fulcrum much like a engine hoist.

I'll post a detailed write up tomorrow. Pics below was my test lift. I lifted my tractor jaws with ease. I would guess that the jaws weigh about 400#.

----------

JimboTN (May 29, 2016),

Jon (Mar 16, 2016),

kbalch (Mar 17, 2016),

scoopydo (Mar 18, 2016)

----------


## Imabass

This is different than the standard boom poles for tractors. The standard boom poles are rigid mounted (all the connection points are rigid) and have limited lifting height. There are other poles out there and this is not a 100% original idea but I wanted to construct one to best suit my needs.

The top pole is mounted directly to the tractor top link mount. On the bottom of the pole, there is pin where the bottom triangle is connected. As the 3 point arms are lifted, the pole pivots on the pin and will exaggerate the lifting height of the pole. It is a simple lever and fulcrum design.

The main pole is made from 2-7/8 oil field pipe. Inside the 2-7/8 pipe approximately 30” it is sleeved with heavy wall 2-3/8 pipe. Welded to the 2-3/8 pipe is a piece of 2-3/8 x ¾ flat bar with a 1” hole for attachment to the tractor top link. On top of the 2-7/8 pole is a simple truss that was made from 1” sucker rod. On the bottom of the 2-7/8 pole is a piece of 2” square tubing with 4, ¾” pivot holes. Mounted several places on the bottom of the pole are heavy duty D rings for attaching chains for lifting. Also the end of the 2-7/8 pole has optional 2-3/8 extension pole that has a set screw in the side for easy adjustment.
The triangle is made from 2-3/8 oil pipe. Hitch pins are welded to the bottom pipe for attachment to the tractor. The uprights are welded to 2.5” x 3/16 square tubing with a ¾” hole for attaching to the top pole.

Material cost was about $60. It took about 3 hours to make. Now it is ready to put to work. 

Future improvements planned include a hydraulic clamp for grabbing logs, brush, debris, and other things to make working on the tractor more efficient.

----------

PJs (Mar 19, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Imabass! We've added your Telescoping Boom Pole to our Jacks and Lifts category, as well as to your builder page: Imabass' Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Telescoping Boom Pole
 by Imabass

tags: tractor, lifting

----------


## crabtree

I like the boom pole, it can really expand a tractor as a tool.

----------


## Imabass

> I like the boom pole, it can really expand a tractor as a tool.



I used this pole a lot this weekend. I had a parts car that I removed the entire front suspension, motor, and transmission. used the pole to lift the car off the trailer. 

I cut down about 25 trees from an over grown fence row. Used this pole to lift the trunks and drag the trees to my burn pile. The biggest tree that I drug was about 18" in diameter.

----------

